# Keylogger Detection



## lolarobot (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a feeling someone downloaded some keylogger software on my computer. How can I determine if this is the case? If this has been downloaded on my computer, is it possible to remotely (from another city or state) monitor my key strokes? 

Sorry for the stupid question.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

If you do indeed have a keylogger, then it is possible for the information it collects to be sent anywhere in the world.

Some AVs may well detect a keylogger and some may not - depends on the AV and the keylogger.

You might want to consider following our pre-posting guide for malware removal
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

*Do not post your logs back in this thread - follow the guidance in the above link!*

If you have problems with any of the steps, simply move on to the next one and make a note of the problem in your reply.

Please note that the Security Forum is always busy, so I would ask for your patience while waiting for a reply - it may take a few days.


----------

